# Radio Code: 94 e34 : Premium Sound Radio Code



## JetSlicer (Jul 10, 2009)

I am original owner of e34 (1994) 525i with premium sound option.

I have the code card, which I have attempted to enter to no avail.

How can I re-enter or reset the radio code using the OEM radio code card?

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Check this link: http://www.ehow.com/how_5272549_enter-bmw-radio-code.html

Hope this helps..JL


----------



## JetSlicer (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info SR Fast, although I have attempted that methodology numerous times, to no avail. Apparently, per the dealer, the radioo code can be reset by a process involving leaving the car in key 2 position for 1.5 hours with radio in "off" position, causing reset of hard code. 

Dealer tried this and attempt failed.

Might be good time to upgrade to new radio with bluetooth for my iPhone.

Cheers for the reply!


----------

